# mtr shows 2 times ip



## local (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a router on FreeBSD 7.3 (amd64). When I run mtr (to a host in my subnet) I see in list two times the IP of my router. Only the first IP from the WAN interface.  

Do you have some idea why?


----------

